# A Universal Declaration of Resistance to Mandatory Vaccinations



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's a formal petition against the proposed H1N1 mandated vaccines.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/a-u...y-vaccinations


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Moved to Activism


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Signed!!!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

signed!


----------



## Baby_Vol (Jan 10, 2007)

signed!


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

signed


----------



## rileyscoutmom (May 7, 2009)

Signed


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

awesome, my dh was one of the guys who wrote this up


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Signed!


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Done!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Signed!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

signed


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

signed


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

signed


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

signed


----------



## Luv2Bake (Sep 1, 2009)

Signed...and forwarded to my dh who will gladly sign.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Signed!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Has the WHO in fact mandated general forced vaccination of H1N1? Or any other vaccine?


----------



## lilmamabrown (Aug 24, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

signed!


----------

